# Anybody wearing the 661 subgear compression jersey



## PuraVida (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking for a lightweight upper body armor suit. I already have a 661 pressure suit but want to check out something lighter and less bulky.

Anybody have any experience/comments on the 661 Subgear Compression jersey? Has padding in the key places but hard to tell from looking at it if the padding is worth anything. And it doesn't have any spine protection which is a concern.

So useless as standalone protection? Or can hold its own?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

I dunno but it looks pretty neat for those lighter days when you want to muck around on the fun stuff but don't want to wear a lot of armor. It should help protect from bumps and bruises I would have thought (I know the EVO padding works, at least in my kneepads...so if they say this stuff works the same way, it should be OK). 

It probably isn't completely useless, but it probably won't protect against anything bigger than what you would just walk away from anyway...661 call it "the perfect undergarment for motocross"...go figure...does that means they intend for the moto guys to run it IN ADDITION to their other armor...?

Long answer to say nothing. Hopefully somebody with actual experience of this thing can chime in here, I'll go e-speculate in another thread in the meantime.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

if you were riding mx it would be nice for under roost guard.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

I would think that the pressure suit would be cooler. Has more space for air to circulate. The compression jersey sounds more form fitting, and more hot. I don't think it would offer much protection in a spill, maybe slight protection from abrashion. But when was the last time you got road rash on your chest, or back? If you ride with a pressure suite enough, it doesn't feel bulky. The only thing I don't like about a pressure suit is having to carry it up hill.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I have the short sleeve version and I use it for my all mountain riding, which is the type of riding I do most of. I have used it on every ride since I got it. I am in my 40's and was looking for something lightweight with shoulder protection. Maybe I am giving myself a false sense of security, but it does feel good to have some protection and I hope it is better than using nothing. Don't know how much it will help in a crash. It is not bulky and fits under a jersey nicely. It is a little warm, but most of the time I don't even notice I have it on. The thing is it's a piece of gear that I use on days when a full pressure suit would be too much.

But since this is the DH/Freeride forum, I would not use it for that type of riding. I have a 661 pressure suit for that.


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

compression jerseys and shorts are pretty awesome i have a pair for the gym from nike, but adding pads to it could add more sweat points and that blows


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

isnt the compression stuff sposed to be sorta like underarmor heatgear?


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

ya compression if different from heat gear because its supposed to be tighter0-fitting to the body/muslce


----------



## NoRoadie (May 17, 2010)

I emailed 661 directly because I liked this item. Their response is in red:

_Hi,
I am considering purchasing the subgear compression shirt in a long sleeve. I noticed there is no specification on Joule or CE rating. Can you comment on the area of performance of the armor in this shirt?_

No info like this is available.

_...could you comment on the subgear compression shirt in comparison with the sixsixone comp pressure suit? Is the subgear shirt mainly for an extra layer of protection and should not be used as stand-alone protection?_

Not in the same protection category as Comp suit. Comp is much more protective. Compression shirt is for abrasion mainly and to be worn under protective items.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

isnt underrarmor heatgear also a compression type material with awesome wicking properties?


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> isnt underrarmor heatgear also a compression type material with awesome wicking properties?


Yes it wicks sweat, but it'll make you sweat more as well, and raise your bodys core temperture. Sweat keeps your body cool, so if it's wicked away, you're body produces more sweat, in order to keep you from getting overheated...but if its wicked away you just overly sweaty and hot. Plus alot of synthetic fabrics smell overly ripe when mixed with sweat. So now you have bad BO, your sweaty, and hot. :yikes:


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i thought the whole point of that heatgear was to cool you off better than not having it.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> i thought the whole point of that heatgear was to cool you off better than not having it.


Marketing hype.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Interested to know if anyone else has tried the subgear armour and can provide a good review, now its been out for a while, 

and can anyone comment on sizing?


----------



## SaddleRags (Sep 14, 2010)

I picked up a medium online at the end of the summer and I find that it runs true to size. They actually sent me a small by accident which I returned on their dime so I can tell you that the small was way too tight for comfort and the medium fits somewhat tight but I guess that is needed to keep the pads in place. The only gripe on sizing is that the sleeves are a bit long which kinda gets in the way of my gloves. BTW I'm 5'10 160lbs.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

interesting as I heard they run small...good to know, I normally wear Med T-shirts but they are quite fitted due to my recreational gym visits 

So whats your thoughts Saddlerags? Like it? any crashes in it yet?

Whats it like with a jersey over the top? its gotta look better than some of those NFL type pressure suits


----------



## SaddleRags (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, overall I like it, but I need some more time/crashes on it to give a better report. I've been using it as a stand-alone under a jersey so I know I'm not using it as inteded. It can get a bit roasty as mentioned so keep that in mind (it's usually fairly cool at bike parks around here). I like that it doesn't look or feel too bulky. I'm still getting used to the tight feel of it... I guess it's like wearing lycra shorts but as a shirt.

One thing I worry about is the fabric over the elbow pads getting shredding in a big crash. I wish they had a hard plastic _over_ the fabric to protect it but I guess if I want that I'll have to buy some elbow guards.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

been running the short sleeve version for about 6 weeks now, the Medium is tight but you dont notice it after you start riding (DH that is). I wear it on the more rocky trails I ride, and its a push up track too, and can say its very comfortable even i the Australian Summer. When there is a breeze it has a nice cooling effect too.
Havent crash tested yet but the shoulder pads look like they would definately help, esp with abrasion


----------



## theranch (Sep 18, 2010)

I liked the idea of this Subgear Compression top to wear under a jersey. I've crashed a couple of times this year, once in the middle of a Super D race, and landed on my left shoulder both times. I think the protection even though it is limited would have reduced the scrapes I wound up with. I don't understand the chest padding at all, why would you need this for mountain biking. It's not an impact zone! I'd like to write them to have them create a version of this with the same density padding on the spine, none on the chest and keep the shoulder & elbow protection.


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

theranch said:


> I liked the idea of this Subgear Compression top to wear under a jersey. I've crashed a couple of times this year, once in the middle of a Super D race, and landed on my left shoulder both times. I think the protection even though it is limited would have reduced the scrapes I wound up with. I don't understand the chest padding at all, why would you need this for mountain biking. It's not an impact zone! I'd like to write them to have them create a version of this with the same density padding on the spine, none on the chest and keep the shoulder & elbow protection.


Have you ever cased a jump and landed on your stem? That's what it's there for.. I would agree that more back/spine protection is a good idea though.

I've been using one of these for 2 seasons for DH. I realize it's not as protective as full armor but my main crash areas tend to be my knees/shins/elbows. My main thought is that armor i'm willing to wear 100% of the time is way more valuable than a full body suit that I despise wearing.

Also this works really well with a leatt/alpinestars brace and you can still wear a normal sized jersey overtop. Secondly, this still allows mobility while keeping the elbow/shoulder pads in place. I feel like I ride much worse with full armor and it's mostly due to not being able to bend my elbows. I do not have this problem when wearing this.

I don't find that it's hot at all (especially when compared to armor.) I would not compare it to underarmour (heat gear.) It's much more thin/breathable.

I did not find it true to size. I'm a short guy with a big chest though, and that's where this sucker gets tight. I wear med/small t-shirts typically and i had to order a Large subgear jersey


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

I've noticed some of the WC riders have been wearing them.


----------



## ajdemo76 (Mar 25, 2009)

I have the short sleeve version and wear it under my 661 vest. I took a hard fall to the shoulder a few weeks back and decided to get this to protect where the vest doesn't. I was wearing an Under Armour shirt under the vest before anyways. This stays just as cool, just has shoulder pads. Fits great by the way. Looked way too small when I got it but when you put it on, it's just right so I wouldn't order a size any different from what you normally wear.


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

TLD makes a short sleeve (and a long sleeve version may be available now):
http://www.troyleedesigns.com/products.php?cat=96
I spoke to a TLD rep regarding the long sleeve version & he said to ck. LBS for fit & availability.

Under Armour MPZ Blast Jersey is an inexpensive lightweight protection shirt available at Sports Authority (shoulder & rib protection), sorry no link.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Duece said:


> I've noticed some of the WC riders have been wearing them.


any pics?

I love these tops, I have a short sleeve and long sleeve, and they are great, cant even tell im wearing one


----------



## Duece (Apr 18, 2010)

Chuckie said:


> any pics?
> 
> I love these tops, I have a short sleeve and long sleeve, and they are great, cant even tell im wearing one


No pics. Have just seen little bit's while watching different videos/movies


----------



## bluntrager (Jul 7, 2013)

Revitalizing, can I wear a roost guard over a POC VPD 2.0 jacket? I like the VPD but want the added coverage of a hard shell.


----------

